

Chrome is the New C Runtime - nilsbunger
https://www.mobilespan.com/content/chrome-new-c-runtime

======
unsignedint
This reminded me of Game Dev Tycoon [1] although premise seems to be a bit
different. They essentially packaged a some version of Chromium to execute
their game script...

[1] [http://www.greenheartgames.com/app/game-dev-
tycoon/](http://www.greenheartgames.com/app/game-dev-tycoon/)

